# My Tarantula Corner(Tarantulas I have in my collection)



## Martin1975 (Dec 26, 2014)

So this is my collection so far,yet not 100% updated and I'm getting a few more in soon. 

Acanthoscurria Genus:
Geniculata/Giant white knee
Chacoana/Bolivian red bird eater
Avicularia Genus:
Avicularia/Guyana Pink toe
Avicularia Bicegoi
Avicularia sp Peru Purple
Avicularia Versi color
Avicularia Laeta
Avicularia Purpurea
Avicularia Diversipes
Avicularia Azuraklaasi
Brachypelma Genus:
Vagans/Mexican Red Rump
albopilosum/Honduran curlyhair
Boehmei/ Mexican fireleg
Emilia/Mexican redleg
Smithi/Mexican Red-kneed Tarantula
Auratum
Klaasi
Chromatopelma Genus:
Cyaneopubescens/Green Bottle Blue
Cyriopagopus Genus:
Schioedtei 
Hati Hati
Lampropelma Genus:
sp. "Borneo Black"
Violaceopes
Nigerrimum
Lasiodora Genus:
Parahybana/Salmon pink Birdeater
Difficilis/Fiery red Bird eater
Klugi/Scarlet Bird Eater
Pamphobeteus Genus:
sp Machala/Purple Bloom
Heteroscodra Genus:
Maculata/Ornamental Baboon/Togo Starburst Baboon
Tapinauchenius Genus:
Cupreus/Violet Tree Spider
Violaceus/Purple Tree Spider
Gigas/Orange Tree Spider
Nhandu Genus:
Carapoensis/Brazilian Red
Psalmopoeus Genus:
Irminia/Venezuelan suntiger
Pulcher/Panama Blonde
Cambridgei/Trinidad Chevron
Haplopelma Genus:
Schmidti
Longipipes
Lividum/Cobalt Blue
Chilobrachys Genus:
Huahini/Asian Fawn
Dyscolus/Burma Chocolate Brown
Sp. Blue
Holothele Genus:
Incei/Trinidad Olive(Communal of 3)
Hysterocrates Genus:
Gigas/Cameroon red Baboon(Communal of 5)
Gigas/Cameroon Red Baboon (female)
Irodopelma Genus:
Recife
Phormictopus Genus:
Cancerides/Hatian Brown
Cyclosternum Genus:
Fasciatum/Costa Rican Tiger Rump
Thrixopelma Genus:
Ockerti/Flame Rump Tree Spider Poecilotheria Genus:
Regalis/Indian Ornamental
Fasciata/Sri-Lankan Ornamental Tarantula
Metallica/Gooty Sapphire Ornamental
Formosa
Striata
Subfusca low land/Bara
Smithi
Rufilata
Sphaerobothria Genus:
Hoffmanni
Monocentropus Genus:
Balfouri/Scotra Island Blue Baboon (2females 1 unsexed 3 in communal)
Ornithoctonus Genus:
Aureotibialis/Thailand Velvet
Euathlus Genus:
Pulcherrimaklaasi
Ephebopus Genus:
Murines
Cyanognathus

Still the addiction takes over,so hope to add the rest of the ones I have to update the list fully.


My Lasiodora Parahybana females molt,confirmed by the photo before molt 8inches now ??? Not sure,but proves her possible end size is up for debate she is still young.


----------



## Martin1975 (Dec 26, 2014)

Holothele Incei


----------



## Martin1975 (Dec 26, 2014)

Brachypelma Vagans female


----------



## Martin1975 (Dec 26, 2014)

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens female,she just molted when the photo was taken still an old part underneath her.


----------



## Martin1975 (Dec 26, 2014)

Poecilotheria Formosa #1


----------



## Martin1975 (Dec 26, 2014)

Poecilotheria Formosa #2


----------



## Martin1975 (Dec 26, 2014)

Poecilotheria Formosa #3


----------



## Martin1975 (Dec 26, 2014)

harpactira hamiltoni possible female found in my house,regular visitors have had two other different types as well. Had to let go,since keeping these is seen as illegal.


----------



## Martin1975 (Dec 26, 2014)

Monocentropus Balfouri Female drinking water


----------



## Martin1975 (Dec 26, 2014)

Chilobrachys sp. Black


----------



## Martin1975 (Dec 26, 2014)

Another photo of my Chilobrachys sp. Black


----------



## Martin1975 (Dec 26, 2014)

Pamphobeteus sp. Machala female,buy still debating this sent an example of her spermatheca to someone to examine.


----------



## Martin1975 (Dec 26, 2014)

Pamphobeteus sp. Machala spermatheca in question.


----------



## Martin1975 (Dec 26, 2014)

Brachypelma Emilia female


----------



## Martin1975 (Dec 26, 2014)

Photos of my Poecilotheria Regalis communal setup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin1975 (Dec 26, 2014)

My Lampropelma Violaceopes female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin1975 (Dec 26, 2014)

Chilobrachys Huahini


----------



## Martin1975 (Dec 26, 2014)

Avicularia Diversipes


----------



## TarantulaGuy84 (Dec 26, 2014)

Love the collection you have and love the pictures.


----------



## Martin1975 (Dec 26, 2014)

Thrixopelma Ockerti Female


----------



## Martin1975 (Dec 26, 2014)

TarantulaGuy84 said:


> Love the collection you have and love the pictures.


Thank you for the compliment,will be adding more names soon.


----------



## Martin1975 (Dec 26, 2014)

Haplopelma Schmidti


----------



## Martin1975 (Dec 26, 2014)

Sphaerobothria*Hoffmanni 1&2


----------



## Martin1975 (Dec 26, 2014)

3 x Phormictopus Cautus


----------



## Martin1975 (Dec 26, 2014)

2x female Poecilotheria Metallica


----------



## Martin1975 (Dec 26, 2014)

My Poecilotheria Metallica communal setup


----------



## Martin1975 (Dec 26, 2014)

Monocentropus Balfouri Mating attempt with one of the females I have


----------



## Martin1975 (Dec 26, 2014)

Ephebopus cyanognathus the best I could do so far,very very shy.


----------



## Martin1975 (Dec 26, 2014)

Another Monocentropus Balfouri


----------



## Martin1975 (Dec 26, 2014)

Lampropelma Violaceopes


----------



## Martin1975 (Dec 26, 2014)

Weird nesting place Monocentropus Balfouri


----------



## Martin1975 (Dec 26, 2014)

Poecilotheria Subfusca lowland/Bara


----------



## Martin1975 (Dec 26, 2014)

Avicularia Versi color one of the young ones


----------



## Martin1975 (Dec 26, 2014)

My Lampropelma Sp. Borneo Black just after her rehousing still unsure at the top


----------



## Martin1975 (Dec 26, 2014)

Shy Avicularia Azuraklaasi


----------



## Martin1975 (Dec 26, 2014)

This is my Freshly molted Lasiodora Parahybana,can't wait till she hardens and stretches out.


----------



## concretednut (Dec 26, 2014)

I was trying to comment earlier and must have been distracted at work, where is the Cyriopagopus representation?


----------



## Martin1975 (Dec 26, 2014)

concretednut said:


> I was trying to comment earlier and must have been distracted at work, where is the Cyriopagopus representation?


I will post pics as time goes on,I need to retake a lot of photos. I will post pics of them,the Hati Hati specimens I have and Schoeidtei.


----------



## concretednut (Dec 26, 2014)

Martin1975 said:


> I will post pics as time goes on,I need to retake a lot of photos. I will post pics of them,the Hati Hati specimens I have and Schoeidtei.


Thanks Martin, don't see a lot of them (mostly spend time hidden/in tube) so i'm always curious.


----------



## Martin1975 (Dec 26, 2014)

Tapinauchenius Gigas


----------



## Martin1975 (Dec 26, 2014)

Cyriopagopus sp. HatiHati(one of my multiple specimens


----------



## Martin1975 (Dec 26, 2014)

My female Pamphobeteus Sp. Machala(still under debate till spermatheca question is resolved)


----------



## David VB (Dec 26, 2014)

One damn nice collection and beautiful pictures


----------



## Martin1975 (Dec 26, 2014)

David VB said:


> One damn nice collection and beautiful pictures


Thank you for the compliment,still need to improve my photos for now I use my phone later I will use my camera with macro shots.


----------



## Martin1975 (Dec 27, 2014)

My 2nd Female Monocentropus Balfouri


----------



## Martin1975 (Dec 28, 2014)

My Lampropelma Sp. Borneo Black female,these shots are in sequence and shows an aggressive not defensive attitude was just taking a photo she moved forward.


----------



## Martin1975 (Dec 31, 2014)

My small P.Sazimai 







---------- Post added 12-31-2014 at 07:28 PM ----------

Spermatheca C. Sp Hati Hati 







---------- Post added 12-31-2014 at 07:30 PM ----------

My larger P.Sazimai


----------



## Martin1975 (Jan 5, 2015)

My Bracypelma Boehmei female 







---------- Post added 01-05-2015 at 07:28 PM ----------








My Phormictopus Cancerides

---------- Post added 01-05-2015 at 07:30 PM ----------








Young Avicularia Avicularia

---------- Post added 01-05-2015 at 07:32 PM ----------








Brachypelma Vagans Female

---------- Post added 01-05-2015 at 07:34 PM ----------








Avicularia Diversipes

---------- Post added 01-05-2015 at 07:35 PM ----------








Avicularia Diversipes photo #2

---------- Post added 01-05-2015 at 07:38 PM ----------








Avicularia Urticans,but I'm still divided on this.

---------- Post added 01-05-2015 at 07:40 PM ----------








C. Sp. Hati Hati possible female

---------- Post added 01-05-2015 at 07:42 PM ----------








E.Murinus,sad when I rehoused her looked so unhappy. Glad to say,a day later burrowed and made a new hide.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Feb 2, 2015)

Hey Martin is your female Hati Hati large enough to breed yet?


----------

